# $1000 bottle of juice with real gold flakes inside.



## Alex (17/3/15)

Goldgoat joose 







http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...w/if_you_guys_think_mothers_milk_obsidian_is/

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (17/3/15)

And if you thought that was steep.

Wait till you see this stuff

VG BALLER - $10 000.00 
http://www.bukuvapor.com/#!online-store/c1lql/!/VG-BALLER/p/48313278/category=12585072

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (17/3/15)

Alex said:


> And if you thought that was steep.
> 
> Wait till you see this stuff
> 
> ...



My luck again they don't ship to south africa

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/3/15)

Lol, that's just extreme. Gold flakes will damage your atty as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (17/3/15)

So will Ur dripper melt the gold flakes into gold bars hmmm


----------



## free3dom (17/3/15)

I'd still take that over a $10K Apple Watch

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (17/3/15)

free3dom said:


> I'd still take that over a $10K Apple Watch


The apple watch isn't that cheap bro, try $17000  


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (17/3/15)

Alex said:


> The apple watch isn't that cheap bro, try $17000
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk



So I can buy one of the second one and SEVEN of the first one....excellent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (18/3/15)

At that price it better bloody well smell like unicorn farts and taste like the nectar of the heavens!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Twisper (18/3/15)

If there is a group buy I won't be taking part.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

